# Past MtF hormone treatment and fertility



## chstewart (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyone out there with experience/knowledge of fertility with a trans partner?  Haven't found anything in any medical literature (am a medical librarian).  Basically, is a brief (less than 3 months) usage of oestradiol valerate likely to affect fertility in a biological male?  Feminisation was minimal and temporary.  I don't think it's a factor in our current lack of baby (2 years trying) but as you may imagine it's a sensitive issue for partner, who is unlikely to be willing to discuss with a doctor, and it would be useful to know if it could be a factor.  Nope, we didn't sperm bank as at the time we planned to use donor sperm post-SRS, but since SRS has been indefinitely postponed we're trying to do it ourselves.


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry, I've no knowledge on this front, but it must be really frustrating wondering what effect it may have had. Is there any kind of trans organisation that you can contact that might be able to give info on this, without having to get your partner to actually discuss it in person with a doctor? Or could you call/write to the original doctor who prescribed the oestradiol valerate simply to ask if it would have permanently affected sperm production in that length of time? I do see that your partner may not feel comfortable with this though. 
Another option; would it be worth trying a home test kit for male fertility? I'm not quite sure how accurate they are, but I guess it would give at least some indication of whether any sperm at all are being produced.


----------



## chstewart (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks - I've been trying to see if I can get any info before even raising it with partner, since it raises huge issues.  I had better go back to the trans orgs - to put it mildly being 'ex trans' (which isn't really the case anyway ...) doesn't fit very well with most groups but here's hoping ..


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

chstewart said:


> I had better go back to the trans orgs - to put it mildly being 'ex trans' (which isn't really the case anyway ...) doesn't fit very well with most groups but here's hoping ..


I can quite imagine! Very tricky, but I suppose easier for you to investigate than for your partner.


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hiya

It might be a long shot but how about ringing the company that manufactures the drug your partner took.  They might but able to give you some information about lasting side effects.

All the best

VIL
xxx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

This is very much anecdotal but when we were initially trawling our friends for a sperm donor, one MtF friend offered. She was still biologically male and was no longer taking hormones but she had taken them in the past (I don't know which ones to be honest). She was unsure herself how much difference they might have made but was under the impression it could be 'some' and was willing to have a sperm count test done to assess it. In the end we didn't pursue it any further so that's as much as I can offer.

I believe you can get home sperm tests so no discussion with a doctor need be required, but I imagine you will need to discuss it with your partner.

Good luck!

Gina.


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello chstewart

I don't have any specific knowledge about this but I did read the Essential Guide to Lesbian Conception a while back, and I am wondering if the author (Stephanie Brill) might be able to answer your question.  She is the director of Maia Midwifery and Preconception Services and has worked with a lot of LGBT  include trans clients.  Might be a bit of a long shot but could be worth a try?

Some1

xx


----------



## duff (May 26, 2006)

Hello!  I am on a yahoo list called GQTGP - [email protected]  I have no idea what GQTGP stands for but it's a list of trans parents and want to be parents, mostly based in the US but with some UK members.  Just recently the same topic as you ask came up and people posted their experiences.  It seems like everyone responds differently to these things but for the most part fertility returned.  It might be worth joining and reading what they say.


----------

